# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Barbie

## StormAngel

Pershendetje,

Ketu ku jam, dmth ne Zvicer, jam me familjen dhe ne familje kemi edhe femije te vogel. Disa nga ata mu luten qe t'ju downloadoj Barbien apo ndonje film tjeter qe eshte per femije. Une provova t'i kerkoj neper internet, por nuk pata sukses.
Dini ju gje se ku mund te downloadoj filma te ketille?

Ju falemnderit

----------


## GrifshA_

Une kam kerkuar para shume kohesh per time mbese, por aha nuk gjeta gje  :i ngrysur: 
Me duket se jane nder te paktat realizime, qe nuk gjendjen per download. 
Po gjeti ndonje...beni ndonje ulerime ketej  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## njeriu2006

Une kerkova me ane te Emule dhe me dolen me shume se 1000 burime download. Nder ta dhe filma per te rriturr me barbien. ;-)

----------


## Juventini

Shko te limwire! Aty ka sa te duash!

----------


## StormAngel

Duke falenderuar helenen per ndihmen qe ma dha, i gjeta shumicen e filmave vizatimor qe kerkoja. Tashi me ka ngel puna me e lehte, download nje javor.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## km92

urime lale e gjete :P :ngerdheshje:

----------

